# 16839 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected



## orp (Nov 24, 2004)

Good morning people
Hope someone could give me a hand with this.
Been working on the listed problem and have searched and read many posts .
I have replaced the gas cap and did the visual in the engine compartment.
I have also run the 01-04-71 tests with the failure showing.
My question is when I run the output test for the EVAP, should I ONLY be hearing the N80 valve being actuated. I ask this because I hear some hissing around the front of the engine..Hopefully this gross leak will be that easy to find...
Thanks for any help
joe

VCDS Version: Release 805.0
Data version: 20080616
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
----
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
----

Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

Mileage: 158070km/98220miles
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
---
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWD.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 CL
Component: 1.8l 5V 110kW TLG V003 
Coding: 06500
Shop #: WSC 00066 
3 Faults Found:
16839 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected 
P0455 - 35-00 - -


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: 16839 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected (orp)*

Did you check the evap canister purge valve? Try 01-04-70.


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:57 AM 7-30-2008_


----------



## orp (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: 16839 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected ([email protected])*

Thanks Santos
I will try that when I get home....Is the noise I mentioned typical when you run the output test?
joe


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: 16839 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected (orp)*

Yes


----------



## orp (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: 16839 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected (vwemporium)*

Yes meaning I should only hear the N80 clicking.
Thanks


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: 16839 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected (orp)*

Both the LDP and the N80


----------



## orp (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: 16839 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected (vwemporium)*

Thank you
It passes 01-04-70. Fails 01-04-71 and then throws the 16839. I guess the hissing sound I hear could be the leak detection pump but it sure does sound like a big leak near the injectors. 
All of your help is greatly appreciated
joe


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: 16839 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected (orp)*

Hello.
Ok good.
Now get the mighty vac and check the line from the front to the LDP.
Isolate the tests in sections to rule out leaks.
Check your gas cap.
Verify the sender isnt leaking or the gasket folded causing a leak.
If you still cant find the leak after this you must drop the tank and inspect for rat damage and im not kidding. They love it in there above the tank.
Best,
Jack


----------



## orp (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: 16839 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected (vwemporium)*

Thanks Jack
Could you possibly explain this in more detail. " (Verify the sender isnt leaking or the gasket folded causing a leak)."
I have to admit I need to get a Bentley on this 00 1.8 jetta..Purchased one for my 06 jetta VE but you know how that goes.
I will also search posts again.
Thank you for your patience...
joe


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: 16839 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected (orp)*

Hello Joe

The fuel module sender at the top of the tank.
Best,
Jack


----------



## orp (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: 16839 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected (vwemporium)*

Thanks Jack
Will try to find a diagram and follow it up to the engine..Still hearing that continual hissing by the injectors...
joe


----------



## hugoaswho (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: 16839 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected (orp)*

I have same issue does anyone know where to find a smoke machine to find this leak? I searched craigslist but nothing there


----------



## gilotin661 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: 16839 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected (hugoaswho)*

check plastic check valve that goes from n80 to intake manifold. 
there's another check valve near brake booster by firewall (part of recall)


----------



## orp (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: 16839 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected (vwemporium)*

Well the rookie is still going at it here..
Jack
Gas cap is new, ran the 071 vag test again and inspected the sender and circular cap and could definitely smell gas...
The question is how can I test this area with the mighty Vac or is just the smell of gas (when under test) enough to tell me this is where the leak is...??
thanks 
joe


----------



## brandonfast (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 16839 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected (orp)*

pinch the hose going from the n80 valve to the manifold, run the 71 test, if it passes then the n80 is sticking open creating your large evap leak.


----------



## orp (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: 16839 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected (brandonfast)*

Thanks
I tried that at one time and still failed the test..Hopefully I pinched the right line.
joe


----------



## brandonfast (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 16839 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected (orp)*

well then if thats the case and you say the top of the tank smells like gas, i would have to lean towards your fuel sendig unit seal, best bet would be to have a shop just do a smoke test on your evap system, will cost a few bucks but your done screwing around. or the dealer, should only cost like maybe 1-2 hours max in labor.


----------



## orp (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: 16839 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected (brandonfast)*

Sounds like a good plan..Thanks for the help


----------



## orp (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: 16839 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected (vwemporium)*

to follow up and end this post for those who were following it
Rat or Chipmunk/Squirrel damage above the gas tank like Jack had mentioned. They had one hell of a nest going on also..They ate through the plastic hoses...
Had a mechanic fix it..
joe


----------

